# Meklē produktu? >  Yamaha IG 02980

## ddff

Atnesa man remonteet vienu antikvariaatu, kam iekshaa jaudas pastiprinaataaja gala pakaape samonteeta plastmasas gabalaa, iidziigi kaa kaut kaadiem STK moduljiem. Virsuu rakstiits Yamaha IG 02980 un pa vairumu kontaktiem naak pozitiivaa pleca baroshana.  
Shis ir ne paaraak izplatiits verkjis un google neko vairaak par neskaidriem Kjiinas avotiem nepiedaavaa. Chips izskataas shaadi (atvainojos par telefona kameras bildi) . Vai kaadam ir idejas kur mekleet? Varbuut ir vecaa teeva kraajumos?

ddff

----------


## osscar

Varētu derēt STK0040 vai STK0050.

----------


## ROBERTTT

Pastiprintāja shēma jāredz iespējams tiešām var aizvietot ar kādu no STK čipiem.
STK čipus var nopirkt veikalā Salvats.lv.

----------


## JDat

kāpēc stk jāliek. Var pamēģināt uzzīmet aptuvenu shēmu un ielikt dažas TDA platītes. Protams, ja vieta ļauj utt.

----------


## Vikings

Kā kāpēc - tāpēc lai nav jāliek TDA platītes, bet var vienkārši ielodēt mikreni, ja pini sakrīt. Varbūt izmaksātu dārgāk, bet čakaris praktiski nekāds.

----------


## JDat

vienkārši man ir iespaids (varbūt maldīgs) ka stk ir kaut kas vecs un grūti atrodams, ko nomainīt pret kaut ko pieejamāku.

----------


## ROBERTTT

> vienkārši man ir iespaids (varbūt maldīgs) ka stk ir kaut kas vecs un grūti atrodams, ko nomainīt pret kaut ko pieejamāku.


 STK mikrenes *var nopirkt* Salvatā. Faktiski autora mikrene tāpati STK noteikti vien ir. Tikai pēc Yamaha pasūtījuma apdrukāta ar uzrakstu Yamaha.
Izvadi STK mikrenēm apzīmējas tieši tāpat kā autora mikrenei.

http://lamson.ftp4me.com/LAMSON%20ALL%2 ... TK0060.JPG
http://lamson.ftp4me.com/LAMSON%20ALL%2 ... TK0040.JPG

Jau teicu jāredz konkrētā aparāta shēma tad varēs pateikt kura tieši STK tā varētu būt...

----------


## Farads

Vēl interese ir par šo mikreni ?

----------


## ddff

Ir gan. Tikai veel jaanoskaidro vai nevajag arii 02950- taam patiikot solidaari iet naavee.
Vai ir ko piedaavaat?

ddff

----------


## Farads

100% nevaru pateikt, bet liekas ka varu palīdzēt dabūt. Un to otro arī iespējams !

----------

